# The right lathe...



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

I finally saved up enough money, I think, to buy myself a lathe. My wife and I are avid Ramsey enthusiasts so it took a while to save up for one. Now I have to decide which one I get. I have done some research on the IAP website but I would like to get some input from my fellow 2coolers. Any suggestions/things you wish you knew on your 1st purchase... I'm looking in the $200-$250 price range. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Willie stay away from the harbor freight lathes. They will work but you won't be happy. For the amount of money you have this is as close as I could get for a dependable lathe that will work for you.
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/TCLC10VS.html

I have one almost like it and it is working out ok for me. I had a Jet 1642 and a Jet mini before Ike and I am just now getting back up to speed. The lathe is going to be just to start of money to be spent. You have to have tools to work with. Now the Harbor freight tools will work to learn with. You will also have to have something to keep those tools sharp. Like a bench grinder.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

This is the lathe i use, I have not had any problems with it. It is not an electric variable speed but you can move the belt on the pulleys to adjust your speed, Looks like they have it on sale with a free bed extension.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=19446&filter=lathe


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I had forgot about that lathe. I have heard good things about it.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Willie..both of the above lathes would probably be fine first starter lathes. To me the most important thing for a beginner is some PRO help. Down here we have Bill Berry to assist us...but up there you have the local association (link below). Get in touch with them. As you scroll down the screen (about 5 pages)you will see some volunteer assistance. Even a couple of them in Round Rock.. A little help in the beginning will speed up your work on the lathe a hundred fold....Good luck..

http://ctwa.org/newsletter/2010.04.pdf


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Jet mini is nice but out of your price range. I would love to have a VS lathe but really it has not once stopped me from turning a project. Keep an eye on amazon.com for lathes, I got mine from there years ago (the turncrafter pro) and I love it. I looked and didn't see any right now listed. Don't get in a rush. Mine was not "perfect" out of the box. Some of the edges on the bed were sharp and I took a file to them. So in less than 10 minutes it is now perfect for me.

Amazon will also have most of the things you need, tools, chucks and other goodies at a much better price than buying from the big stores. Just hold off buying the chucks until you know the lathe you are buying....you want to be sure and get the correct type...MT1, MT2 ect.

You can start buying the tools now until the lathe you want is found.

Buy a set of tools. It's a little cheaper (I am so cheap so I take my time and try to make the best decisions)
8 piece set here
http://www.amazon.com/PSI-Woodworki...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1273066941&sr=8-1

Really all you need and much more to start out. You will find yourself (I did) using 1 or 2 favorite tools. Once you get your feet wet turning, then you will know what you want as far as any special tools.

Face shield or a minimum safety glasses. Both are cheap and can be picked up at harbor freight. BTW, check for their sales ad's and coupons. I'm cheap 

For pen making:

Basics like a drill (drill press is very handy and a used one will work fine just check it out first to be sure it works)

You will need a mandrel. This might be best to wait unless you know what lathe you will buy. This is a MT2 http://www.amazon.com/PSI-Woodworki...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1273066941&sr=8-1

Sandpaper. I like to buy in a box with the different grades up to 400 grit. You will use more of these than the other grades. I then keep on hand 600 and 1000-2000 for the final sanding. You can get these at a auto supply store.

Epoxy, Super Glue (or in woodworking we give it the fancy CA name LOL)
I like to have the 1 oz size. http://woodenwonderstx.com/WWBlue/NewGlueWS.html Now if you do use CA, you need air flow and I even wear my respirator. I do not like the idea of the fumes coating my lungs. I would use the medium to insert the tubes and the thin for a finish. 99% of the time I use the 2 part epoxy to insert my tubes. No real reason except I have always done it this way.

A finish. There are more ways to finish projects than I can count. There are high dollar, there are time tested "old school ways" and everything in between. On pens, a little goes a very long ways. If you get into bowls or other larger projects then you will of course use more and that will lead you down another path of the different finishes. I use the thin CA on most of my pens now. It takes some practice. Some people pick it up and never have a problem, others can never get it to come out right. I put on the CA, then I will wet sand 2000 grit and then use a rubbing compound (from a auto store) on the lathe.

Polish. I use a buffer with the buffing clothes (wheels) I use the 2 sticks, one (I can not remember the name is like a rubbing compound and the other final is the white diamond). This will make your pens (and other projects shine like glass.

Now here is more ways to do things. I use a set of quick grip clamps to put my pens together, others might buy and use the pen press tool, that's fine but remember I'm cheap. It works for me and I had them so I didn't need to go buy anything.

Now you have your completed pen. Just get out the camera, light tent...Oh wait....this is where I'm stuck LOL Get you a pic to post. It feels good to finish your first pen. I would keep the first one for yourself. Then as time goes on and you get better, you can look at the first pen and see the flaws LOL Just be sure to make some more as your friends will want them. Pens will grow legs and walk off.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Oh I forgot the most import thing of all. Good friends.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

last one, good friends with free wood LOL


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> last one, good friends with free wood .*AND ANTLERS.*.LOL


there...fixed it for ya, Bill....lol

edit...One more suggestion.. If your budget will allow..a good Dust Collector and Lathe Hood is the most important thing to me. Not only does away with about 90 % of the mess you will make....it also helps you not to inhale TONS of sawdust and sanding debris...


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Tortuga again.


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the input. I have most of the other stuff listed (well my grandparents do, but I can use them) I'm really just worried about the lathe right now. my grandpa has shown me many things already and I'm learning from him In the mean time, I just want something of my own at home I could do. Would $300 get me that much better of a lathe? I've read that the MT2 are the only way to go because of the versatility, is this the case?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Wet & Wild Willie said:


> Thanks everyone for the input. I have most of the other stuff listed (well my grandparents do, but I can use them) I'm really just worried about the lathe right now. my grandpa has shown me many things already and I'm learning from him In the mean time, I just want something of my own at home I could do. Would $300 get me that much better of a lathe? I've read that the MT2 are the only way to go because of the versatility, is this the case?


It will get you into one of the PSI lathes. Not as good as a Jet but they will do the job.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

MT2 is the way to go.

The 15th Mesquite Man is having the pen turners gathering at his house in San Marcos. Here is the link. This would be an awesome plce to learn.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=56459

You can do everything required for pens with a skew. Plus, they can be sharpened easier than other tools like a gouge. I use a 4-sided diamond hone from harbor freight for a quick hit on my skew. It is a fairly inexpensive way to go if you are starting out on pens.


----------

